# euro turbo timer



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

i have serached and from what i can tell only Japanese companies make turbo timers.....I was looking for one made from a euro/german company. if anyone knows of one please let me know


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: euro turbo timer (AWPGTI)*

i have a greddy one and it works good


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: euro turbo timer (farfrumlusin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *farfrumlusin* »_i have a greddy one and it works good
i was looking at greddy and prob gonna go with it but i want to see if there was a euro company out there making it did u hook it up with the Turbo Timer COMPANION Lite t


----------



## evalancer (Sep 22, 2006)

isnt Greddy a Japanese company
correct me if im wrong


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (evalancer)*

what the big deal.....??


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (evalancer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evalancer* »_isnt Greddy a Japanese company
correct me if im wrong
yeah it is nobody said that it wasnt


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_what the big deal.....??
big deal with what??


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_big deal with what??

where its made at silyy


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_
where its made at silyy








I would just prefer one made in europ for my euro car thats all


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

That's pretty lame


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Zealot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zealot* »_That's pretty lame

x2, i like my greddy personally, they make good products


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_I would just prefer one made in europ for my euro car thats all 


Then at least use the language correctly. There is no umlaut on DUB

E


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_I would just prefer one made in europ for my euro car thats all 

your cars prolly made in mexico...or brazil so shop there first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vespoli (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Then at least use the language correctly. There is no umlaut on DUB

E

x2; it's not doob, lol


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vespoli)*


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_
your cars prolly made in mexico...or brazil so shop there first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








My thoughts exactly!
Japanese companies like Greddy or Apex'i make quality turbo timers that work well on VWs. There's no need to be a product racist


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Moofluffen)*

why does everyone have to be a scumb bag, I simply just asked a question, if anyone new of a brand. I just remembered why i dont post in the MKIV forum


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Then at least use the language correctly. There is no umlaut on DUB

E


Eric, thanks for the input...LOL
Doug, no worries, a bunch of guys are running the Greddy one and well I cannot say all that much about them. They are one of a few Japanese companies, that are making quality products for the German cars..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Eric, thanks for the input...LOL
Doug, no worries, a bunch of guys are running the Greddy one and well I cannot say all that much about them. They are one of a few Japanese companies, that are making quality products for the German cars..


LOL
Ahhh they got you too! umlaut usage is on the rise








The Greddy TT's are awesome, they work very well

E


----------



## TKMTuned12 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_I would just prefer one made in europ for my euro car thats all 


Even if it's made in Italy? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I personally have the Apexi timer on my car and it does the job.


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (teknoracing)*

Well if you had gotten a VR6 you wouldent have to worry about this problem







J/k 
I understand what your saying though, but greddy does make a good product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

this guy lacks brain power....
it like saying I only want to eat french fries from France...


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (JB5674)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB5674* »_this guy lacks brain power....
it like saying I only want to eat french fries from France...
Oh yeah your right, that really sumed it up, now i see I asked a stupid question


----------



## MooreDubThanYou (Aug 27, 2006)

i love kenwood products over all other audio products because Japanese do do (haha i said dodo) (lol thought id beat some1 else to it) electronics better than any1 else


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (MooreDubThanYou)*

sure Japanese make good products im not disputing that when i posted this all i asked if there was a non Japanese company that made them but from the response i can see that there isnt which i find hard to belive


----------



## 99Golf20 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj br3ndo* »_










LOL!!!


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

uh.....isn't your dub made in mexico?


----------



## TKMTuned12 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_sure Japanese make good products im not disputing that when i posted this all i asked if there was a non Japanese company that made them but from the response i can see that there isnt which i find hard to belive 


Unfortunetely no








But luckily the Japanese sure know their electronics!


----------



## tigster (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know what you're all arguing about, but that graph made me laugh







~


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

asia is much more technologically advance than anyone else in the world so if i were u, id trust their sheit


----------



## jdubbin_81 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (00_Bora)*

i really dont understand why you guys are giving him crap i mean i understand its the mkiv forum way but he just wants a euro tt (if they even make em) maybe this guy has a theme going with all euro components who cares where his cars is made. 
my .02 cents


----------



## TKMTuned12 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_*Japan* is much more technologically advance than anyone else in the world so if i were u, id trust their sheit


Fixed it for ya'.









The rest of Asia barely even has cars, let alone flying and talking robots...


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (jdubbin_81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubbin_81* »_i really dont understand why you guys are giving him crap i mean i understand its the mkiv forum way but he just wants a euro tt (if they even make em) maybe this guy has a theme going with all euro components who cares where his cars is made. 
my .02 cents
thank you, everyone just needs somthing to say


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (TKMTuned12)*

just chill in the car for a minute, thats euro


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (tattoo20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo20v* »_ just chill in the car for a minute, thats euro








haha for real


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

lol, no kidding though. thats what i do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (tattoo20v)*

gotta love the mk4 forum............alot of people with really nothing useful to say














dumb @sses


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_gotta love the mk4 forum............alot of people with really nothing useful to say














dumb @sses

and _that_ was your contribution?









re·cur·sion [ ri kúrzh'n ] 

noun 

Definition: 
- see recursion


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (Ainrue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ainrue* »_and _that_ was your contribution?









re·cur·sion [ ri kúrzh'n ] 

noun 

Definition: 
- see recursion

someone got _schooled_ lol


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (tattoo20v)*

u dumb f u c k s, s t f u if u got nothing good to say when someone asks a question. how about answering nicely instead of just flaming! would u guys like if u had a question and everyone gave u stupid useless answers.

then u guys wonder y the mk4 forum has such a bad rep















r we not all here for the same reason.........the luv of the DUB


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

LOL
Ahhh they got you too! umlaut usage is on the rise








The Greddy TT's are awesome, they work very well

E


*UMLAUT...FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_u dumb f u c k s, s t f u if u got nothing good to say when someone asks a question. how about answering nicely instead of just flaming! would u guys like if u had a question and everyone gave u stupid useless answers.

then u guys wonder y the mk4 forum has such a bad rep















r we not all here for the same reason.........the luv of the DUB









who peed in your wheaties? i gave an honest answer, deal with it.
i see it the other way around buddy..


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (tattoo20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo20v* »_
who peed in your wheaties? i gave an honest answer, deal with it.
i see it the other way around buddy..

he's from jersey.


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (tattoo20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo20v* »_
who peed in your wheaties? i gave an honest answer, deal with it.
i see it the other way around buddy..

notin was directed to u unless the shoe fits, if u know that u didn't flame then it's not directed to u. i'm speaking in general and i'm pretty sure u know what i'm talkin about. j







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ust read all the posts and you'll see why i say what i say. i just get







when someone has a question, which i don't think it was a bad one, and people have notin better to do than flame, that's all


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ainrue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ainrue* »_
he's from jersey.


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (Ainrue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ainrue* »_he's from jersey.









haha, i wasnt going to go there








i see your point though, but in all the years i have been on here, its always been this way lol..


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (tattoo20v)*

This thread is ridiculous. Why does it have to be a European company? Asian tuning companies make some of the BEST products in the world. Are you afraid you're going to turn into a *****?


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_This thread is ridiculous. Why does it have to be a European company? Asian tuning companies make some of the BEST products in the world. Are you afraid you're going to turn into a *****?















get bent my car is all oem+ and in keeping with the theme i wanted a turbo timmer to go with it if that is so crazy then im crazy.........and too someone that posted before saying the best **** comes from the Japanese.....that only because the USA gave them the technology FTW


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_This thread is ridiculous. Why does it have to be a European company? Asian tuning companies make some of the BEST products in the world. Are you afraid you're going to turn into a *****?
















there isn't anything wrong other then dumb reply's from some people. i took this from another thread from the OP.....

_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_why was it a dumb question.......everything in my car is oem plus including my nav, why would i want and go put something that even though it might works well ****s up the whole flow of my interior......and i was asking if there was any cause a search on the vortex as well as google yeilded no results worth while.....i guess ill just chill in mjy car for a min from now on














i am really looking to put somthing where the in dash cup holders is now.

......just trying to flow the interior,..........i know,car made in mexico, or brazil, blah blah blah


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_get bent my car is all oem+ and in keeping with the theme i wanted a turbo timmer to go with it if that is so crazy then im crazy.........and too someone that posted before saying the best **** comes from the Japanese.....that only because the USA gave them the technology FTW

good one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (2tone12v)*

So euro it hurts
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNIVERSA...wItem


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (ArcadiaBBQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArcadiaBBQ* »_So euro it hurts
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNIVERSA...wItem

it's even priced in pounds! or is that not euro enough?


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (scanlory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scanlory* »_
it's even priced in pounds! or is that not euro enough?








you guys are very funny


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

hahahaha this is why I hate mk4's, 90% of their owners are straight up ass holes.


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (scanlory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scanlory* »_
it's even priced in pounds! or is that not euro enough?









no it's not. EURO is the money in europe fool








next..........


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_
no it's not. EURO is the money in euope fool








next..........
someone was told


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EazyEfromLI* »_hahahaha this is why I hate mk4's, 90% of their owners are straight up ass holes.








not even me EAZY


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

check the ebay link bottom left 
THIS SAYS IT ALL:
Shop Categories 

Shop home 
MITSUBISHI 
NISSAN 
TOYOTA 
FORD 
Other Items


----------



## Cadbury (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

Does Greddy offer a plug-n-play harness for the MkIV's? I looked on their website and all they had were harnesses for the Japanese cars.


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_someone was told

.........only cause there's people that like to pick up on things like that an "school ya", hint, hint...........


----------



## Mattgumd (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_no it's not. EURO is the money in europe fool








next..........

A couple of posts up you were complaining that no one has anything useful to say around here and we are all *******s.
You seem to have contributed 5 or 6 of those useless posts since saying that. Who is the ******* now?










_Modified by Mattgumd at 11:51 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_







not even me EAZY









hey i said 90% not all!


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj br3ndo* »_









LOL! BMS!


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

make that 95%
what a forum full of retards, im out of here.


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_This thread is ridiculous. Why does it have to be a European company? Asian tuning companies make some of the BEST products in the world. Are you afraid you're going to turn into a *****?
















Could it be because he simply has a preference, just like you do for amber lights and fat fives????? 
To the OP, unfortunetly I have never heard of one made in germany, even though i driva a N/A i have many friends with the 1.8t







but if i see one i will be sure to let you know


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (elpaisacq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elpaisacq* »_
Could it be because he simply has a preference, just like you do for amber lights and fat fives????? 
To the OP, unfortunetly I have never heard of one made in germany, even though i driva a N/A i have many friends with the 1.8t







but if i see one i will be sure to let you know 
thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mattgumd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mattgumd* »_
A couple of posts up you were complaining that no one has anything useful to say around here and we are all *******s.
You seem to have contributed 5 or 6 of those useless posts since saying that. Who is the ******* now?









_Modified by Mattgumd at 11:51 AM 4-12-2007_

good *******, gotta love myspace huh
now u wanna post pics, cool, remember me b itch and come see me at a show personally u stupid F uck
just sticking up 4 a friend of mine and i wouldn't even have posted if u douch bags had sometin good to say. as u can tell i didn't reply to the question cause i don't have an answer, and no answer is better than a stupid one, got it.
while ur at it, go back to myspace take some more pics, post'em and keep yourself entertained a s s hole


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mattgumd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mattgumd* »_
You seem to have contributed 5 or 6 of those useless posts since saying that. Who is the ******* now?


some more useless posts and to answer ur question.................U R


----------



## Mattgumd (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (2tone12v)*








I love you.
PS - I love your wheels and your car.


_Modified by Mattgumd at 12:23 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## BlackMagic GTI (Sep 24, 2006)

I am ashamed to own a MKIV, this kind of flamage is not necessary....flamers, you have disgraced our name

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TVAdict710 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (BlackMagic GTI)*

ya im with hurley on that one...im sticking to the regional forums from now on


----------



## BlackMagic GTI (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (TVAdict710)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TVAdict710* »_ya im with hurley on that one...im sticking to the regional forums from now on


im taking it one step further...buying a dodge neon SVT ftw!


----------



## Mattgumd (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (BlackMagic GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMagic GTI* »_im taking it one step further...buying a dodge neon SVT ftw!

You mean srt4?!?!!??!?!?!?!one!!!!11 WHAT A ****ING IDIOT! LOLLERCAUST!







jk


----------



## TVAdict710 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re:  (Mattgumd)*

those things seriously haul ass...dont look half as good as a dub though


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_
no it's not. EURO is the money in europe fool








next..........

oh snap!


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (scanlory)*

Im looking for a Turbozeitgeber


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

Doug. I love you.


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_get bent my car is all oem+ and in keeping with the theme i wanted a turbo timmer to go with it if that is so crazy then im crazy.........and too someone that posted before saying the best **** comes from the Japanese.....*that only because the USA gave them the technology FTW*

oook. 








You need to relax too. Your comments on the first page make it seem like you are against Asian companies for whatever reason, a lot of other people picked up that vibe too but you didn't tell _them_ to get bent. My apologies. This thread would fare a lot better if your buddies didn't come in and add to the mess too. 
This thread is pretty much worthless now because of all the stupid posts.


----------



## BlackMagic GTI (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (Mattgumd)*

sorry dont know my neons too well









wheres larry when you need him???










_Modified by BlackMagic GTI at 1:06 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_
oook. 








You need to relax too. Your comments on the first page make it seem like you are against Asian companies for whatever reason, a lot of other people picked up that vibe too but you didn't tell _them_ to get bent. My apologies. This thread would fare a lot better if your buddies didn't come in and add to the mess too. 
This thread is pretty much worthless now because of all the stupid posts.

first of all i have no problems with Japanese i used to have a Honda....and relax im very calm everybody else seems worked up. Stupid friedns they mad plenty of sense or about as much as bashing me for looking for a euro turbo timer. It was worthless about 5 posts in. 
And yes i still feel you should _get bent _ talking about a vibe


----------



## smrtgy420 (Oct 27, 2005)

I feel this is gettin outta control....so....
IBTL


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (smrtgy420)*


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (2tone12v)*

maybe this will be a better crowd


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

douggie i sent you an im hope it helps if it does i'll post it here for others


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my mk4 boys, the rest of you can kiss my ass


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my mk4 boys, the rest of you can kiss my ass


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my mk4 boys, the rest of you can kiss my ass









I hope I am in there...







... Danielle is the BEST!!!!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Halo2x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halo2x* »_*Well if you had gotten a VR6 you wouldent have to worry about this problem *







J/k 


NOT TRUE, NOT TRUUUEEE!! haha well thats if you just havta turbo it..








I have a greddy timer... and it's great, I know thats NOT what you want to hear but I have no clue of any german/euro companies making turbo timers, I can't even think of any that make boost controllers either.. and the greddy's cheap, goes great with our interiors (the blues almost perfect... AND they come in black














), and works the same as well as any other timer out there!!


_Modified by GTI...VRsicks at 3:26 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_

NOT TRUE, NOT TRUUUEEE!! haha well thats if you just havta turbo it..








I have a greddy timer... and it's great, I know thats NOT what you want to hear but I have no clue of any german/euro companies making turbo timers, I can't even think of any that make boost controllers either.. and the greddy's cheap, goes great with our interiors (the blues almost perfect... AND they come in black














), and works the same as well as any other timer out there!!

_Modified by GTI...VRsicks at 3:26 PM 4-13-2007_
i might have to go with greddy...however i coantected some people in germany and see what local people use if anything...ill post back when i get an answer


_Modified by AWPGTI at 12:00 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: euro turbo timer (AWPGTI)*

Don't know of any Euro ones, but here is a little Poll: Turbo Timers
Based on my research, I am going w/ Blitz -- cheaper, has "remote" display so that the main part of it can be stuffed anywhere in the dash and a few other cool features. Just my 2c.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by papichulo7 at 12:48 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj br3ndo* »_









that was actually directed to all the a s s holes who just had to post and make stupid comments when all douggie was trying to do was ask a question.









_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
I hope I am in there...







... Danielle is the BEST!!!!









of course you are in there i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you, abigail, eoghan and betsy







oh and mommadubs wagon and the audi cabby too








everybody http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifs me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DubChik77 at 1:26 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: euro turbo timer (papichulo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_Don't know of any Euro ones, but here is a little Poll: Turbo Timers
Based on my research, I am going w/ Blitz -- cheaper, has "remote" display so that the main part of it can be stuffed anywhere in the dash and a few other cool features. Just my 2c.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by papichulo7 at 12:48 PM 4-13-2007_
ill look into the blitz one thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: euro turbo timer (AWPGTI)*

Here is the response from the email i sent to a german dude I know....answers alot
I have been recently looking into Turbo Timers and all i have been able to find are ones made in Japan (ex. hks, greddy, apexi) I was wondering if there was any Euro/German brands that made turbo timers. I searched online bu to no avail. If you know of anything it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Doug
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello Doug,

Unfortunately there is nothing made in Europe like this, Turbo timers are illegal here in Europe and especially Germany so nobody makes them since you would be in trouble if you got caught with it in the car.

Your only choice sadly would be to get a Japanese version.

Regards,
Damian


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: euro turbo timer (AWPGTI)*

^^^ that actually makes alot of sense ^^^^^ I can see the issue with them


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (BlackMagic GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMagic GTI* »_I am ashamed to own a MKIV, this kind of flamage is not necessary....flamers, you have disgraced our name

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

This guy didn't get the memo when he bought his MKIV .. 
Your peers are the redheaded stepchild of the VW scene.
*Back on topic..*

_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_i have serached and from what i can tell only Japanese companies make turbo timers.....I was looking for one made from a euro/german company. if anyone knows of one please let me know


Why on earth would anyone want to add MORE euro/german electronics to their car?! The more Japanese [*BETTER*] electronics I can add the better.. The only thing worse than "euro" car *owners* is "euro" electronics. 











_Modified by actionVR6 at 12:13 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (actionVR6)*

since i am going to go with the greddy timer can someone please tell me the demensions of the unit most importent is the height of the unit
thank you


----------

